# Xtech web cam driver



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

guys the cd which came along wit the webcam is not reading in vista..

if anyone have the driver pla share her efor vista thnks...


----------



## manishsubbu (Apr 29, 2009)

hi friend pl help me from where shall i get the drivers for x-tech webcam for xp if don ve the cd or drivers....


pl help me...... if u can share the drivers tat u ve.....


----------

